# critical skills work visa extension



## ALICE0502 (Apr 21, 2016)

Hi!

I have a critical skills work visa. On the conditions : "To be admitted on Critical Skills as XXXXXXXX for a period of 5 years. To report to DHA within 12 months with proof of employment"
I received it on 8th July 2015.
So my first questions are: 
- Once I receive my contract, how long does it take to make an appointment with the DHA?
- Is there a deadline to make appointment with the DHA? (1month before the end of the 12months for example)
- After the appointment how long does the DHA take for issuing my new work visa?
- Do I need to leave my passport in the DHA?
- I read that the name of my employer will be written on my new work visa. If I change employer in the course of the following years, will my work visa stay valid?
- In the case that I do not have any contract before the end of the first 12 months, can my work visa be extended if I prove to have the financial means to stay in the country?

On my work visa, it is also written : "Enter on or before : 2020.06.30"
It seems to say that this work visa is already valid for 5 years.
In the case that I do not have any contract before the end of the first 12 months, and I do no submit anything to the DHA, can I still enter and leave the country?

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Yes, you can in SA.


----------



## ALICE0502 (Apr 21, 2016)

Hi legalman!
You mean I can enter SA until 2020?
Can I also work until 2020 if I leave this work visa the way it is?


----------



## ALICE0502 (Apr 21, 2016)

Can somebody give me more info?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

> - Once I receive my contract, how long does it take to make an appointment with the DHA?


You apply again, same process, this time with the contract.



> - Is there a deadline to make appointment with the DHA? (1month before the end of the 12months for example)


Up until the 12 month date.



> - After the appointment how long does the DHA take for issuing my new work visa?


This is the question everyone wonders - have a look at the Critical Skills Work Visa timeframes you see from reports on this site for an idea.



> - Do I need to leave my passport in the DHA?


Typically yes.



> - I read that the name of my employer will be written on my new work visa. If I change employer in the course of the following years, will my work visa stay valid?


No, you have to re-apply.



> - In the case that I do not have any contract before the end of the first 12 months, can my work visa be extended if I prove to have the financial means to stay in the country?


No.



> On my work visa, it is also written : "Enter on or before : 2020.06.30"
> It seems to say that this work visa is already valid for 5 years.


No, it is not unless you find employment within the first 12 months.



> In the case that I do not have any contract before the end of the first 12 months, and I do no submit anything to the DHA, can I still enter and leave the country?


No.


----------



## ALICE0502 (Apr 21, 2016)

Thanks for all the info!

I am tring to find out how long the whole process takes (from making the apppointment until the reception of the new visa) but I can't get an idea. 2 Weeks? A month ? More ?

If somebody has a rough estimate, please let me know.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

ALICE0502 said:


> Thanks for all the info!
> 
> I am tring to find out how long the whole process takes (from making the apppointment until the reception of the new visa) but I can't get an idea. 2 Weeks? A month ? More ?
> 
> ...


There is no official time, regardless what Home Affairs says. Read the many threads on this forum where people have given their stories and timelines. The DHA said on this link that "_we finalized 80% of these applications within our target turnaround time of 8 weeks_." But this doesn't sound correct, and also what if your application is not in the 80%?

Hope this gives you an idea.


----------

